# Suuuuuup



## Big D Pharma (Oct 26, 2013)

My name is Big D, I own a shop called Big D Pharmaceuticals. I'm opening shop on IM today. I know a lot of ppl on this board including my very good friend victor, so I'm very excited to join and be a part of this community.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2013)

Big D Pharma, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## colochine (Oct 26, 2013)

Big D Pharma said:


> My name is Big D, I own a shop called Big D Pharmaceuticals. I'm opening shop on IM today. I know a lot of ppl on this board including my very good friend victor, so I'm very excited to join and be a part of this community.



You are big D? Same big D as gymrat and big D that was banned across several forums for scamming? You have the same avatar also. If not I apologize. I'll ask my buddy Paolo if he remembers you. PM if you'd like to talk.


----------



## Big D Pharma (Oct 26, 2013)

Never been banned from anyplace thx. Been in business for several years with thousands of reviews on other sites. Thx for your awesome welcome tho buddy


----------



## sneedham (Oct 26, 2013)

Ok welcome

This message was sent by God


----------



## Big D Pharma (Oct 26, 2013)

sneedham said:


> Ok welcome
> 
> This message was sent by God




Thank you sir


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 26, 2013)

Welcome, everyone deserves a fair chance. We have a lot of good sponsors and I'm sure if you treat your customers right you will be successful too. Those that don't are quickly brought to light. Good luck bro.


----------



## Big D Pharma (Oct 26, 2013)

1HungLo said:


> Welcome, everyone deserves a fair chance. We have a lot of good sponsors and I'm sure if you treat your customers right you will be successful too. Those that don't are quickly brought to light. Good luck bro.


 

Thank you bro. My track record speaks for it self. I'm #2 over all and another huge review site, and I Have 4 out of the top 10 products, including number 1,2 and 3


----------



## Christsean (Oct 26, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Oct 26, 2013)

*
Welcome Bro .........
*


----------



## BigKevKris (Oct 26, 2013)

Is this the same Big D that had *Grynch* for a Rep that Scammed me for over $400 over at BOP? The same Big D that promised to at least try to help me out that never did?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 26, 2013)

Glad to finally see you here brother!!

I want to say something and clear a few things up, and for those of you who know me, know I don't BS.  BigD has worked with me on several boards that I used to mod and own.  There was a small time period where some of his help tried to screw him over, that was in the past and he made good on the very few that had issues. 

Like many of us here, we have all tried several UGLs.  I will put my reputation on the line when I tell you his gear and service is second to none for us here in the US.  As a matter of fact, he is the ONLY ugl that I use.  His shop makes Bayer look like a crack house.  I've been in this game for 20 years, and in that time frame....I have yet to come across ANY other sponsor that is as professional and as reliable as BigD....not to mention how amazing all his products are.  Many people I help train also use his services and have been doing so for years.

As for the comment made about BOP, that place was a shit house and a very risky place to hang out in.  I was a super moderator there as well, and I left along with many of my other bros because of all the bullshit that was going on.  The board was getting hacked every week and BigD got screwed over because the board owner didn't want to increase security and safety for the board.

We should all be so lucky to have him here and we should all welcome him with open arms.  The only lab I ever bump has been WP because of how he helps me when I'm abroad.  I live half the year in Europe, and when I'm there, I use WP's services for products I have trouble obtaining there.  And when I'm stateside, BigD is the one and ONLY man I trust and know how super clean his gear really is.

BigD, once again....welcome home brother.  I'm very happy and excited to have you here, and as will everyone else who uses your services.  My bros and I want to thank you again for all the help you have given us over the years.  You will most certainly gain many more customers for life here my friend!



/V


----------



## Big D Pharma (Oct 26, 2013)

BigKevKris said:


> Is this the same Big D that had *Grynch* for a Rep that Scammed me for over $400 over at BOP? The same Big D that promised to at least try to help me out that never did?


 

Well lol like you said, it was my rep, not me. My only mistake was to trust a piece of shit like grynch. Tell you what bro, I don't know you or what order you're even talking about but if that $400 from 2 years ago means so much to you, I'll send you $400 worth of product. I'll eat it, even tho I did nothing wrong. I knew this shit would come, I came here with a clear conscience. And if sending out a couple packs will put this shit to rest, so be it. I didn't have to open shop here. Trust me, I do very well, I came here coz I wanted to. It's a great board and I wanted to be a part of it. So send me a pm and I'll see what I can do for you.


----------



## Big D Pharma (Oct 26, 2013)

VictorZ06 said:


> Glad to finally see you here brother!!
> 
> I want to say something and clear a few things up, and for those of you who know me, know I don't BS.  BigD has worked with me on several boards that I used to mod and own.  There was a small time period where some of his help tried to screw him over, that was in the past and he made good on the very few that had issues.
> 
> ...




my brother. Thank you for the kind words bro. When I grow up I want to be VictorZ06


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 26, 2013)

^^^ How many other sponsors would do this? ^^^ 

On a side note, thanks for putting our lost brother GMO in your sig BigD.  Glenn was like a brother to us, and he will never be forgotten.  GMO was one of the most respected members here.  RIP.



/V


----------



## OfficerFarva (Oct 26, 2013)

Big D Pharma said:


> My name is Big D, I own a shop called Big D Pharmaceuticals. I'm opening shop on IM today. I know a lot of ppl on this board including my very good friend victor, so I'm very excited to join and be a part of this community.




Welcome Big D.  I've heard good things, I can't wait to try you out.


----------



## Big D Pharma (Oct 26, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> Welcome Big D.  I've heard good things, I can't wait to try you out.




thank you bro, I'm very happy to be here


----------



## Big D Pharma (Oct 26, 2013)

VictorZ06 said:


> ^^^ How many other sponsors would do this? ^^^
> 
> On a side note, thanks for putting our lost brother GMO in your sig BigD.  Glenn was like a brother to us, and he will never be forgotten.  GMO was one of the most respected members here.  RIP.
> 
> ...




GMO was a brother.


----------



## BigKevKris (Oct 26, 2013)

Big D Pharma said:


> Well lol like you said, it was my rep, not me. My only mistake was to trust a piece of shit like grynch. Tell you what bro, I don't know you or what order you're even talking about but if that $400 from 2 years ago means so much to you, I'll send you $400 worth of product. I'll eat it, even tho I did nothing wrong. I knew this shit would come, I came here with a clear conscience. And if sending out a couple packs will put this shit to rest, so be it. I didn't have to open shop here. Trust me, I do very well, I came here coz I wanted to. It's a great board and I wanted to be a part of it. So send me a pm and I'll see what I can do for you.


I respect you for this....it was not that I was pissed about Grynch....I got scammed it happens....I was pissed that you told me you would help me out and never did. I hate the fact that your rep was responsible....but he was YOUR rep.....glad he got flushed though.


----------



## D-Lats (Oct 26, 2013)

Welcome aboard. I've heard good things through the grapevine. I'll be looking through your list for future reference


----------



## D-Lats (Oct 26, 2013)

Big D Pharma said:


> Well lol like you said, it was my rep, not me. My only mistake was to trust a piece of shit like grynch. Tell you what bro, I don't know you or what order you're even talking about but if that $400 from 2 years ago means so much to you, I'll send you $400 worth of product. I'll eat it, even tho I did nothing wrong. I knew this shit would come, I came here with a clear conscience. And if sending out a couple packs will put this shit to rest, so be it. I didn't have to open shop here. Trust me, I do very well, I came here coz I wanted to. It's a great board and I wanted to be a part of it. So send me a pm and I'll see what I can do for you.


This shows guys what you are about and makes a big impact when guys are looking for a source to trust there hard earned cash and results to.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 26, 2013)

BigKevKris said:


> I respect you for this....it was not that I was pissed about Grynch....I got scammed it happens....I was pissed that you told me you would help me out and never did. I hate the fact that your rep was responsible....but he was YOUR rep.....glad he got flushed though.



Keep in mind that when the board was hacked time and time again, hackers were digging into his PMs (and mine) and replying to them hoping to get payment info and such.  Grynch screwed him over big time on several guys, and combine that with the board getting hacked over and over and over again, it was a mess.  He lost a shit load of money from that BS, and many people received PMs and email from someone else thinking it was BigD....and it wasn't.  And for what it's worth....never give payment info to any rep of any sponsor, deal direct with the main man.



/V


----------



## Big D Pharma (Oct 26, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Welcome aboard. I've heard good things through the grapevine. I'll be looking through your list for future reference





My links should be up shortly.


----------



## Big D Pharma (Oct 26, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> This shows guys what you are about and makes a big impact when guys are looking for a source to trust there hard earned cash and results to.




thx for the kind words my man


----------



## bigbadbobber (Oct 26, 2013)

Big D Pharma said:


> My name is Big D, I own a shop called Big D Pharmaceuticals. I'm opening shop on IM today. I know a lot of ppl on this board including my very good friend victor, so I'm very excited to join and be a part of this community.




Welcome bro..  ill  be keeping an eye on your products for future cycles..


----------



## colochine (Oct 26, 2013)

BigKevKris said:


> Is this the same Big D that had *Grynch* for a Rep that Scammed me for over $400 over at BOP? The same Big D that promised to at least try to help me out that never did?



This is what I'm thinking. The avatar is the same. Gymrat used to sell through classifieds and his line was big D pharma. Also lucky Slevin was his rep and he tried to push  big d gear on sf and was banned.


----------



## colochine (Oct 26, 2013)

Big D Pharma said:


> thx for the kind words my man



otown down.


----------



## Big D Pharma (Oct 26, 2013)

colochine said:


> This is what I'm thinking. The avatar is the same. Gymrat used to sell through classifieds and his line was big D pharma. Also lucky Slevin was his rep and he tried to push  big d gear on sf and was banned.




Ok dude I'm not really sure if you're trying to start shit or what. This is D, those two fucks worked for me. I was never banned for shit. I hired 2 reps who fucked me and ended up stealing a few hundred dollars. Most I made up for, some I did not. Not sure what your goal is here.


----------



## colochine (Oct 26, 2013)

Big D Pharma said:


> Ok dude I'm not really sure if you're trying to start shit or what. This is D, those two fucks worked for me. I was never banned for shit. I hired 2 reps who fucked me and ended up stealing a few hundred dollars. Most I made up for, some I did not. Not sure what your goal is here.



No goal here bro.


----------



## colochine (Oct 26, 2013)

Is this you?

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/buy-sell-trade/143521-i-still-have-some-items-sale.html

He was banned for selling under the radar...His line was Big D Pharma. just curious bro, not accusing.


----------



## brazey (Oct 26, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Big D Pharma (Oct 26, 2013)

.


----------



## Big D Pharma (Oct 26, 2013)

brazey said:


> Welcome to the community.


Thank you bro,


----------



## Big D Pharma (Oct 26, 2013)

colochine said:


> Is this you?
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/buy-sell-trade/143521-i-still-have-some-items-sale.html
> 
> He was banned for selling under the radar...His line was Big D Pharma. just curious bro, not accusing.




Awwww I have my first troll, sweet. Thx bro. Welcome aboard lol


----------



## colochine (Oct 26, 2013)

Big D Pharma said:


> Awwww I have my first troll, sweet. Thx bro. Welcome aboard lol




Not trolling lol but you did not deny it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 26, 2013)

Fuck BoP. Any friend of victors in a friend of mine.  

Welcome Big D, glad to have you here bro


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 26, 2013)

Same BigD?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 26, 2013)

Guys please, whatever happened over at BOP was out of his hands.  

Board got hacked several times, and people he trusted fucked him over.  I know because I was in the middle of it all when I was a mod there.  BigD has NEVER screwed anyone out of anything.  I know the man well and he's a gentleman and a wise businessman.  I wouldn't say so if he wasn't.  Even when I had him as a sponsor over at IJ I never had one complain from anyone.  Any shit you guys may have heard all came from that shit hole BOP.  *BigD is 100% GTG!*.  So please fellas, cut all the BOP talk out.  Thanks guys.




/V


----------



## Big D Pharma (Oct 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Fuck BoP. Any friend of victors in a friend of mine.
> 
> Welcome Big D, glad to have you here bro




thank you sir


----------



## Big D Pharma (Oct 26, 2013)

bulldogz said:


> Same BigD?


The very same. If you have something to say, say it. Lets get it out. Nothing will change the fact that it was my reps that fucked a handful, HANDFUL of ppl over, NOT ME


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Fuck BoP. Any friend of victors in a friend of mine.
> 
> Welcome Big D, glad to have you here bro



Thanks for the kind words Cap!  



/V


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 26, 2013)

Big D Pharma said:


> The very same. If you have something to say, say it. Lets get it out. Nothing will change the fact that it was my reps that fucked a handful, HANDFUL of ppl over, NOT ME



There is nothing more to say about it brother.  I was there man, and know everything that took place.  If anyone has a question or concern, they can ask me.  Keep up the good work my friend.



/V


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 26, 2013)

VictorZ06 said:


> Thanks for the kind words Cap!
> 
> 
> 
> /V



I've known you Vic since I arrived here. Always a straight shooter. If you're standing behind Big D then that's all that needs to be said. 

The grapevine is saying Big D Pharma gears is top notch - bring it on!!


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 26, 2013)

Big D Pharma said:


> The very same. If you have something to say, say it. Lets get it out. Nothing will change the fact that it was my reps that fucked a handful, HANDFUL of ppl over, NOT ME


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 27, 2013)

I've known Big D along time, I stand by him and his products, so glad to see you here brother. Wo0t!


----------



## themamba17 (Oct 28, 2013)

your website looks great . im new as well


----------



## StaggerLee (Oct 29, 2013)

welcome to the forum


----------

